# Poughkeepsie Commercial snow removal



## PowerhouseFM (Dec 13, 2016)

Anyone available to do commercial snow removal in the Poughkeepsie area?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Am I reading that phonetically correct?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> Am I reading that phonetically correct?


LOL this is a long commute for you Phil


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Is that pronounced POO KEEP SEE?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> Is that pronounced POO KEEP SEE?


Po kip see


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

ah


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

Ok, back on topic...let him know if you're interested 

thanks


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

sorry mike... my bad...


----------



## PowerhouseFM (Dec 13, 2016)

we can close this thread.


----------

